

Steve Wozniak's business card - Raphael
http://www.luckow.com/clients/woz/images/WOZMetalProof.jpg

======
SingAlong
Sounds like it's made out of plastic. And what's so special about it?

Also notice that the fingers have a flat surface. That implies that the hand
was pressed against some surface, which would be glass in this case.

~~~
noonespecial
Like maybe umm... a scanner... making the scan perhaps?

Whats special? Its minimalist and classy but very unique. Fits the woz well.
The only thing I don't like about it is the duplicated logo. (In the mesh and
as the central logo.) I know its a design no-no, but this is the first time
I've really ever found it distracting. I think I'd have skipped the top mesh
altogether.

------
omgsean
I was expecting it to just be some information written on a cue card or a
napkin or something. Not sure why, just seems like he could get away with
handing that out.

------
Raphael
And it can be used to cut steak.

